# T.N.A.



## tebone626

is there going to be any this week?


----------



## jasonwipf

Come on Jason, you know we are married. We only get T.N.A once a week, sometimes once every two weeks!


----------



## weshyper10sc

So is there going to be TNA idk if I can get off from Klein Forest football practice would be nice no wind sprints on 110 degress baking sun. lol


----------



## tebone626

lol, well, i get it as much as i can. lol


----------



## Verti goat

Oh yeah. Vertigo has TNA for all tomorrow! Reavis is killing them softly on those electrics and will be the man to beat tomorrow, bring it!


----------



## B4Maz




----------



## tebone626

thats a cool graph. i like looking at it like that. kinda shows how consistant, or inconsistant you are.


----------



## B4Maz

tebone626 said:


> thats a cool graph. i like looking at it like that. kinda shows how consistant, or inconsistant you are.


Yea thats how I like to look at it too. It would be cool if RC Scoring Pro had an option to view the lap times like that.


----------



## wily

I didnt see Willy on there.


----------



## Verti goat

Cool graph B4! Looks like you plotted those in excel?? That does make it obvious on how consistent somebody drives. Not sure I want to see mine...LOL

Track got a little wet today. No puddles whatsoever and really looks like we just ran the sprinklers for a little bit. TNA is better a little moist anyway.


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, derrick.


----------



## tebone626

unless your mr Wipf, he likes it dry and rough. lmao.


----------



## jasonwipf

I win for having the biggest spike! My spike is bigger than yours!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LOL....this is a funny thread!!!

Nick, either start teaching calculus, or find something better to do with your time!


----------



## jasonwipf

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOL....this is a funny thread!!!
> 
> Nick, either start teaching calculus, or find something better to do with your time!


No, nick just likes posting cone like curves on the T.N.A post and passing it off as "data". We know what those dots are at the tips/tops of the curves are.


----------



## B4Maz

wily said:


> I didnt see Willy on there.


I tried to keep all the buggies together.


----------



## B4Maz

Verti goat said:


> Cool graph B4! Looks like you plotted those in excel?? That does make it obvious on how consistent somebody drives. Not sure I want to see mine...LOL


Yea I just used excel. I took the results off the vertigo site.


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOL....this is a funny thread!!!
> 
> Nick, either start teaching calculus, or find something better to do with your time!


LOL i get bored sometimes.


----------



## B4Maz

jasonwipf said:


> No, nick just likes posting cone like curves on the T.N.A post and passing it off as "data". We know what those dots are at the tips/tops of the curves are.


LOL. I have plenty of other bookmarked sites for that :biggrin:


----------



## jasonwipf

B4Maz said:


> LOL. I have plenty of other bookmarked sites for that :biggrin:


LOL


----------



## mmorrow

Reevis was running a truggy.

Nice chart Nick.

Derrick go check out ********. Joor was asking about tonight. I posted a link to this thread and gave him some info.

I cant make it tonight though. Hope yall have fun. Keep it up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Morrow you coming to the River this weekend?


----------



## mmorrow

nope I need to lay low for a few weeks.


----------



## B4Maz

mmorrow said:


> Reevis was running a truggy.


oh I thought he was running buggy. Oh well.


----------



## tebone626

yep, there were a few of us running truggies.


----------



## Verti goat

racing is on tonight no rain here


----------



## jasonwipf

Fun times at Vertigo ty guys had a blast!


----------



## jep527

tna this tuesday at vertigo. whos coming?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Jerry...........fix your ESC...........


----------



## jep527

ithink so didnt drive it yet to check it out


----------



## racin_redneck

******* will be there wearing out some tires for sure


----------



## tebone626

im not sure yet. i have a Dr visit in the morning, fingers arent doing to good. gotta see what they want to do about them


----------



## kstoracing

What the hell you do again? Did you mess around and get them infected. Better get it together for the Swagg race..lol


----------



## tebone626

they wont close up, so they may have to stitch them. may not make the swagg race. dont know yet. its hard as heck to drive with these bad fingers. lol


----------



## kstoracing

Lol. One arm dudes drive with one hand. Use your thumb to steer..lol.

You may have to splint it. Go to Walgreens or Walmart, get those finger splints. If you haven't already. Steri-Strips and NeosSporin


----------



## jep527

man jason you have a chance to win 3 classes well maybe next time or i can drive for you and then we can spit the tropheys lol


----------



## kstoracing

Hell, ill drive for you if that's the case. Jerry'll get you third, 1st here.


----------



## tebone626

so, is there going to be any racing tonight?


----------



## kstoracing

Yep, Jerry may even announce.


----------



## tebone626

sweet which class u gonna race? im bringing my buggy< and my boy is gonna race short course


----------



## kstoracing

Not sure I can make it this week. Wife has to cover a Volleyball game tonight. Now that school is back in I have to fit racing in when I can...lol.


----------



## tebone626

oh ok


----------



## cjtamu

Yep. I was going to try and make it tonight. But, my wife's schedule has changed now that school is back in, so looks like I'll be shopping for the additional school supplies they don't tell you about until AFTER the kids get to class.


----------



## tebone626

well, looks like it might be another practice night


----------



## Ducatibilt

We won't make it either. My driver has a 9:00 bedtime!

Maybe see about moving this program to Friday nights? 

FNA doesn't sound near as appealing as TNA though!


----------



## kstoracing

That might interfere with the River track Friday night racing. 

We could still call it TNA, just on Friday. Maybe TNAF'ing....lol.


----------



## cjtamu

Things should settle down after the first couple weeks of school.


----------



## Ducatibilt

I thought I read a little while back they were dropping the Friday night thing.

No big deal, we're a loooooong way from being competive racers, really he just needs a lot more practice. But he's young so we have a long time to learn. 

On a side note we will have a new buggy flying at your head if your on the track marshalling, I'll post up a pic when we get it done so everyone can keep an eye out!


----------



## kstoracing

Ducati, were you at Vertigo Sunday?

They may be dropping it, I'm not sure, Darren will have more info on that. Derrick likes the cooler temps of night racing so that's not going way anytime soon.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Yep, that was us. 
Run it till it breaks! Which usually isn't very long between his driving and my wrenching.

He turns 10 next week so the new buggy is going to be his birthday present. He chose the buggy over a PS3 and an XBOX so I guess he really likes it.


----------



## kstoracing

Either that or hell hit you up for that later. Rusty drives the D8 so I am sure he wouldn't mind sharing build tips.


----------



## darrenwilliams

kstoracing said:


> Ducati, were you at Vertigo Sunday?
> 
> They may be dropping it, I'm not sure, Darren will have more info on that. Derrick likes the cooler temps of night racing so that's not going way anytime soon.


We have the final race for the Swagger Series this Saturday and then we will resume Friday Night Under The Lights


----------



## Verti goat

Many trophies to be awarded Saturday night! Can't wait!


----------



## tebone626

( wish i could be there. save one for me


----------



## jep527

come on out this tuesday for some tna.


----------



## racin_redneck

will be out tuesday night to burn some fuel and spin some tires fo sho


----------



## Verti goat

Time for some TNA!


----------



## monsterslash

Lets get it


----------



## B4Maz

Im coming tonight (8/31)


----------



## Verti goat

Weather's not looking too god out here. We already had some rain on the track. If it holds out we may be good for tonight. Keep posted.


----------



## B4Maz

Looks like it might clear up: Hopefully the track doesnt get that wet.


----------



## monsterslash

If it gets wet wewill let buggy and truggy run first that should make it nice for short course


----------



## jasonwipf

lol


----------



## jep527

who wants some tna? this tuesday we will be racing come on out


----------



## racin_redneck

attention all short course drivers, there will be a new and challenging obstacle in your race.....A ******* driven Slash creation. Im sure I wont be any contender for a top fisnishing position, but I will promise to keep the race interesting. Never know how much cold beer will be in the setup Tuesday night:brew:


----------



## Verti goat

Don't forget, paid entries from Labor Day race tomorrow with no entry fee....


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

heading out for some TNA!!


----------



## wily

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> heading out for some TNA!!


How was the TNA?


----------



## cjtamu

Good fun, love the new layout. New to me anyway LOL. You should have been there Willy. Ron ran 2 practice packs, 2 quals, and a 13 minute main and didn't break anything! The most unbelieveable thing was that he put 2 packs through Mark's car and nothing happened. No runaways hung in the fence, nothing. I was kinda bummed ha ha ha.


----------



## wily

yea...i love the new layout!

It was easier to get out there during the summer.


----------



## kstoracing

wily said:


> yea...i love the new layout!
> 
> It was easier to get out there during the summer.


Isn't that the truth. I am lucky to get out on the weekends now...lol.


----------



## cjtamu

kstoracing said:


> Isn't that the truth. I am lucky to get ANY on the weekends now...lol.


Yo Karl, that was more info than we needed. Come on man!


----------



## jasonwipf

kstoracing said:


> Isn't that the truth. I am lucky to get out on the weekends now...lol.


haha! Just tell her since there isnt enough TNA on the weekends your getting some on Tuesday Nights. :spineyes:


----------



## mmorrow

lol


----------



## GoFaster

cjtamu said:


> Good fun, love the new layout. New to me anyway LOL. You should have been there Willy. Ron ran 2 practice packs, 2 quals, and a 13 minute main and didn't break anything! The most unbelieveable thing was that he put 2 packs through Mark's car and nothing happened. No runaways hung in the fence, nothing. I was kinda bummed ha ha ha.


I'm sorry to disappoint, but I am sure I will make it up to you in the future. lol

TNA was fun and I'm sure I'll be out there again soon.

Ron


----------



## Verti goat

Come out for some TNA tomorrow. Weather is looking to be delightful...Racing starts at 7, done by 10.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Is TNA this week or next?


----------



## racin_redneck

tomarrow night darren, you comng out to play?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Thinking abou it. Told work I will be in a little late on Wednesday. Who all is coming


----------



## Graydog328

I'll be there! Talked to some other guys that are planning on being there also. Should be some good TNA


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

i wanna make it...ill see if i can get someone to drive me up there and help me out


----------



## cjtamu

Can't make it, daughter has Girl Scout canoeing. Going to try and hit the next one.


----------



## wily

Gonna have my gear in the suburban....and plan on attending.


----------



## tebone626

man, i'm ready for this shut down to be done, so i can get back out there.


----------



## Verti goat

Wow, great weather today. Come get some TNA at Vertigo tonight. Should be some cool running motors/engines tonight. Run em' lean!!


----------



## jep527

thanks to everyone that came out some great racing


----------



## jasonwipf

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> i wanna make it...ill see if i can get someone to drive me up there and help me out


Good to see ya out there Brian but I have to say, with all those flameouts you had you oughta go back to electric man!


----------



## GoFaster

I'm coming for some TNA tonight. lol

Who else wants some?


----------



## nik77356

GoFaster said:


> I'm coming for some TNA tonight. lol
> 
> Who else wants some?


Not from you


----------



## GoFaster

nik77356 said:


> Not from you


You wouldn't want it because what I got is some nasty stuff!:slimer:


----------



## cjtamu

GoFaster said:


> You wouldn't want it because what I got is some nasty stuff!:slimer:


That's why you have health insurance. :doowapsta


----------



## GoFaster

I had a good time last night. I showed up with no radio, went back and got it, broke both qualifiers and then barely edged out John for the win. Good times.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, that was your kind of race. Guaranteed a podium spot as long as you could find your radio ha ha ha.


----------



## GoFaster

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, that was your kind of race. Guaranteed a podium spot as long as you could find your radio ha ha ha.


We had more than three, so you would have been hard pressed for a podium. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ron, you coming to the next HARC race out at Vertigo (23rd)?


----------



## cjtamu

GoFaster said:


> We had more than three, so you would have been hard pressed for a podium. lol


Last night when it was actually happening you said 3 people. By today it was 9 or 10. By this weekend, it will have been a field of 200 and you had to bump from the Z main since you forgot your radio, and you just barely beat Maifield in the last of the Triple A's. :rotfl:


----------



## GoFaster

Chris, wait until I have a few beers, It will be bigger than that.

Courtney, probably not. I've got too much going on around the house to blow a Saturday playing. I'll be out soon hopefully.


----------



## Verti goat

Alright, it's not too cold for a little TNA anymore. Tell you girls/wives it's time to air it out in the evening breeze again. We were scheduled for one tonight, but the weather hit this area hard yesterday and the track will not likely be dried out to race on. Rest assured, you will get some TNA here real soon!


----------



## Labrat99

Verti goat said:


> Alright, it's not too cold for a little TNA anymore. Tell you girls/wives it's time to air it out in the evening breeze again. We were scheduled for one tonight, but the weather hit this area hard yesterday and the track will not likely be dried out to race on. Rest assured, you will get some TNA here real soon!


Sweet! I'm ready. Bring your A-game Derick cause I'm gonna stomp a mudhole in you:work: Oh yeah. And your little electrician friend too. What's his name? LOL.


----------



## darrenwilliams

"and your little electrician friend too". LMAO


----------



## fast1970

Hmmm... Time for some T-N_A?? Hmmmm...Monkey may show up at one of these if there are any Men left that run Nitro on Tuesday?? Or that Just like to get a Lil..TNA once and awhile...


----------



## Verti goat

Alright, it's time for some TNA!

We will be racing at Ultimate r/c (AKA Vertigo) this Tuesday night the 22nd. We start racing at 7 and done by 10, sometimes earlier. Entry fee is $10 and one class only. Depending on entries, classes may be combined. We run 2 five minute qualifiers and mains.

TNA is a fun, relaxing way to break up the workweek.


----------



## Labrat99

TNA! TNA! I'm gonna get me some Tuesday night! Is there going to be a sportsman e-buggy class? Cause if there is I KNOW who the first name on the list should be. Cough, Jerry Parker, cough, cough!

Oh yeah, Derick. You still owe me a Coke right? Double or nothing?


----------



## Zach7

what is tna? is it like club races


----------



## Labrat99

Zach7 said:


> what is tna? is it like club races


Yep. 2 heats and a main. Usually, there are three classes - open buggy, open truggy, and 4wheel SC. Nitro & electrics run together. Low key and lots of fun, come on out Tuesday night and join us.


----------



## Verti goat

Racing tonight at 7p!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Hmmmmm...... The wife is heading out of town in the morning. Should I stay home or go get some TNA?


----------



## skillett

Well one T.N.A turned down is one you will never make up...haha


----------



## Labrat99

I'm in. See you guys tonight.


----------



## Hogster

Tonight. Emmmm she wants to make me dinner or go to TNA with the boys.


----------



## Verti goat

Hogster said:


> Tonight. Emmmm she wants to make me dinner or go to TNA with the boys.


Tell your mom you'll see her Sunday and come race!! LOL


----------



## Ducatibilt

Verti goat said:


> Tell your mom you'll see her Sunday and come race!! LOL


HA!!!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Labrat99

Lots of fun last night. The world always seems a bit nicer once you've had a little TNA!


----------

